# Andy Boltons 2011 deadlift challenge?



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

This should be amazing

Andy Bolton issued the challenge.  

The meet will be held in Cleveland, Ohio in May or June of 2011. Negotiations have begun with the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame as a venue. The meet will will be unsanctioned, but will have judges from IPF, USAPL, IPA and APC.

The organizers will be inviting the top 10 best deadlifters in the world. The winner will be the person who lifts the most weight. Says Phillips, "Basically, break the 1008lb WR and take the crown away from Andy or walk away acknowledging Andy is king of DL."

Co-Meet director Ty Phillips has released the initial list of fourteen deadlifter who will be invited to compete in the 2011 Andy Bolton Deadlift Challenge. At present, seven lifters have confirmed attendance. The meet is scheduled for Cleveland, Ohio in May or June of 2011.

• Andy Bolton (confirmed)
• Zydrunas Savickas (confirmed)
• Benedict Magnusson (confirmed)
• Mark Felix (confirmed)
• Derek Poundstone (confirmed)
• Chuck Fought (confirmed)
• Terry Hollands (confirmed)
• Konstantin Konstantinovs
• Brad Gillingham
• Ano Turtiainen
• Mikhail Koklyaev
• Chuck Vogelpohl
• Andrey Malanichev
• Brian Siders 






YouTube Video


----------



## Flathead (Jun 28, 2010)

Would be kickass if this got some TV coverage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 28, 2010)

Just like how I think steroid use is turning modern day IFBB bodbuilders into freaks, so do I think that these fat powerlifters are freaks. They can lift retarded amount of weight, but (a) is their form correct? (maybe it is, but it looked like his back was rounding badly) and (b) they use their need for power as an excuse to becomes giant blobs of fat and muscle.

I know not everyone is concerned with physique esthetique, but these guys don't look like what I think of when I imagine world class athletes. Honestly, I think a lot of some powerlifters' power comes from the leverige and supprort they get from their plump builds. 

It's still cool, but I have a lot more respect for the leaner, more muscular, more athletic and much lighter guy who can deadlift several times his body weight. Franco Columbo deadlifting 780 when he was 185 lbs and 6% BF is a lot more impressive than a 350 lb'er at 30-35% BF deadlifting 1000 lbs.


----------



## Mags (Jun 28, 2010)

Form and physique don't come into powerlifting with as much prominence as bodybuilding. And strongmen/powerlifters like Marius Pudzianowski and Mark Felix have physiques like bodybuilders rather than powerlifters. I know what you mean, and I would prefer to be in a lot better physical condition and still be relatively strong rather than fat and stronger, but some of these guys need the extra, say, ballast, for the extra momentum and lumber support to reach those record-breaking lifts. And we have to remember that a bodybuilder's final goal is their physique; a powerlifter's is the weight they're moving. And like you mentioned, it's not too dissimilar an argument of which types of bodybuilders we prefer: the aesthetic Flexs, Dexters, Victors, Heaths or the hulking mass monsters like Warren, Ruhl, Jay and Ronnie. I prefer the former, but am still awed by the sheer weight I see the likes of Big Ron throw about, and the sheer size they've attain over the years. 
Also, without becoming embroiled in a debate of what constitutes an athlete, I think you're right in that 'athlete' deosn't quite seem the right word for describing powerlifters (although this is probably unfair), but they're definitely a breed of sportsman all of their own, tubby or otherwise .


----------



## Phineas (Jun 28, 2010)

Mags said:


> Form and physique don't come into powerlifting with as much prominence as bodybuilding. And strongmen/powerlifters like Marius Pudzianowski and Mark Felix have physiques like bodybuilders rather than powerlifters. I know what you mean, and I would prefer to be in a lot better physical condition and still be relatively strong rather than fat and stronger, but some of these guys need the extra, say, ballast, for the extra momentum and lumber support to reach those record-breaking lifts. And we have to remember that a bodybuilder's final goal is their physique; a powerlifter's is the weight they're moving. And like you mentioned, it's not too dissimilar an argument of which types of bodybuilders we prefer: the aesthetic Flexs, Dexters, Victors, Heaths or the hulking mass monsters like Warren, Ruhl, Jay and Ronnie. I prefer the former, but am still awed by the sheer weight I see the likes of Big Ron throw about, and the sheer size they've attain over the years.
> Also, without becoming embroiled in a debate of what constitutes an athlete, I think you're right in that 'athlete' deosn't quite seem the right word for describing powerlifters (although this is probably unfair), but they're definitely a breed of sportsman all of their own, tubby or otherwise .



I like what you have to say.

Ya, bodybuilders' goals are unique to other "athletes" in that performance is only a means of achieving their goal of appearance. Powerlifters are the complete opposite.

My point wasn't really that powerlifters should be concerned with their appearance. I consider myself a bodybuilder, but I'm equally concerned with strength, power, and general health and fitness as I am with my physique. My point was -- and this is how I feel about sumo wrestling -- is that using fat as a performance tool for support and leverige is cheap and degrades the true physicality of the sport (in my opinion, that is). I understand that they're concerned with simply upp'ing their lifts, but I think it's ludicrous that they rely so much on their fatty foundation.

And of course, they DO have mounds of muscles. These guys really are tanks underneath. I just think they're taking it too far. It's so odd to see Olympic athletes with bellies bigger than 8-month pregnant women.

I'm usually more impressed by the skinny powerlifters. Their lifts are generally a fair bit less, but relative to their bodyweight and muscular size it's mind-boggling how they can produce such force. I'm especially impressed by female powerlifters. Not only are women generally not as strong as men (biologically speaking), but female powerlifters are even smaller than their male counterparts. I've seen many female powerlifters whose bodies would lead you to believe they don't even exercise beyond a couple light jogs a week, and yet they're snatching 150 lbs. It's amazing.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 28, 2010)

Being a power-lifter myself, I would have to agree! I think 99% of the human race "who" claim that personal aesthestics don't matter are full of shit.

Is it completely badass that there's someone dead lifting 1,008lbs? Hell yes, but a what cost? Still fun to watch, though!


Flathead


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 28, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Franco Columbo deadlifting 780 when he was 185 lbs and 6% BF is a lot more impressive than a 350 lb'er at 30-35% BF deadlifting 1000 lbs.


 
Dont believe that one bit


----------



## MDR (Jun 28, 2010)

Super-heavyweight powerlifters are just that.  Powerlifting is a fantastic sport and takes tremendous dedication. I respect the aesthetics of bodybuilding, but lifting for maximum strength and power just isn't about appearances.  I've never understood the rift between bodybuilding and powerlifting.  Just two entirely different pursuits.  Andy is the man!


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Just like how I think steroid use is turning modern day IFBB bodbuilders into freaks, so do I think that these fat powerlifters are freaks. They can lift retarded amount of weight, but (a) is their form correct? (maybe it is, but it looked like his back was rounding badly) and (b) they use their need for power as an excuse to becomes giant blobs of fat and muscle.
> 
> I know not everyone is concerned with physique esthetique, but these guys don't look like what I think of when I imagine world class athletes. Honestly, I think a lot of some powerlifters' power comes from the leverige and supprort they get from their plump builds.
> 
> It's still cool, but I have a lot more respect for the leaner, more muscular, more athletic and much lighter guy who can deadlift several times his body weight. Franco Columbo deadlifting 780 when he was 185 lbs and 6% BF is a lot more impressive than a 350 lb'er at 30-35% BF deadlifting 1000 lbs.



Sounds like power lifting isn't for you then.

As far as powerlifting goes, yeah they don't lift in textbook fashion, but they know exactly what they are doing form wise and the risk they are putting themselves into. In elite competition injury is usually a greater risk than at a lower level. Look at football, basketball, most sports really. Are more elite powerlifters getting injured lifting weights than elite football players? Maybe. 

What is correct form wise is what works in a most practical sense. 

As far as their physiques, saying their power and leverage comes from their fatness is just ridiculous. Most fat people can't deadlift their bodyweight, let alone x3+.

Sure, their thickness plays a role, but it is a shame to insinuate they use their sport as an excuse to get fat. These guys know what they are doing, they know how their weights plays into their strength, if they could do anything different I am sure they would, especially at an elite level. 

BTW, do you have prove Franco lifted those numbers? I like Franco too, but I would like proof.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 28, 2010)

MDR said:


> Super-heavyweight powerlifters are just that. Powerlifting is a fantastic sport and takes tremendous dedication. I respect the aesthetics of bodybuilding, but lifting for maximum strength and power just isn't about appearances. I've never understood the rift between bodybuilding and powerlifting. Just two entirely different pursuits. Andy is the man!


 

Right On!!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2010)

Why dont these two sports get on? i think they are both great but this is what Andy Bolton had to say on the bodybuilder v powerlifter arguement in an interview with the Daily Mail:

"Bodybuilders are a bunch of posers: tanned - whats the point of strutting around England with a tan when its minus two? shaved all over, full of drugs and forever droping dead.
And theyre so boring, always eating tiny pointless meals, no fat, no alcohol, no fun. At least we can get drunk if we want."

*OUCH*


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

2 time ny state power lifting champion was 310lbs and man he was short and stocky all awhile going to become a dr. he worked out at a few of the gyms i did when i was 25 . but that man could leg press and squat. i always wonder what happen to him. mike cockrin, i dont know if thats how u spell his last name. very impressive guy.


----------



## MDR (Jun 29, 2010)

Doyle was my mentor as a young lifter and an amazing deadlifter. Also a two-time overall superheavyweight world champion.  He was also a great human being who helped dozens of young men and women learn to lift properly.  Fred Hatfield was known as Dr. Squat at the time he wrote this, and was also one of the strongest men in the world.  Pretty high praise.  I got the chance to lift with the Kenady's powerlifting team for a number of years, and Doyle was really a great guy.  I miss him very much.  Truly a unique figure in the world of powerlifting.  See attached photo.  Just a bit of further evidence of how amazing an athlete Andy Bolton really is.  He is setting records that may not be broken for decades.  I love the sport of powerlifting.


*Blast From The Past: Dr. Deadlift *

*by Frederick C. Hatfield, Ph.D.* 
_From Powerlifting USA, Vol 10 No 4. Novemeber/1986_ 
*Foreword:*  Doyle Kenady died just before he was to be  inducted into the Powerlifting Hall of Fame back in the year 2000.   Those of you who knew Doyle knew him as a gentle, good man.  He was a  close friend, and will be missed.  This article, while written several  years before his untimely death, will stay on this website forever as a  token of my respect to him. 
  ____________________________________________________________________________ 
  It's a little known fact that the eruption of Mr. St. Helens, and the  continuing subterranean growls in the area, are purely mythic. What  really happened up there in the land of perpetual rain and majestic  mountains was that Doyle Kenady took a heavier than normal deadlift  workout. It's not a coincidence that those after-rumblings ceased on a  certain day in April of this year. 
  You see, Mountain Man (a.k.a. "Saskwatch" or "Grizzly Bear") Kenady  finally made good on his pledge of several years ago by becoming the  first quasi-human to show guts enough to pull over 900 pounds from  Mother Earth's unyielding grasp, under official record-breaking scrutiny  and, O'l Mom was ticked at being beaten. 
  However you view the volcanic episodes in Oregon, it's certain that  Kenady's mighty feat of strength had something to do with it. It had to.  But let's take it from the top… and I don't mean Mt. St. Helens'. 
  First, stop a moment and think about this amazing lift. How long did  NASA, with all its intelligence and funding, work to move that sort of  payload two feet off the ground? I mean, let's keep a proper  perspective! 
  Doyle Kenady isn't your average powerlifting person. His laid-back  demeanor and easy going manner are offset by 305 pounds of rug-covered  muscle that accented by a back a couple of axe handles wide. When he's  on the lifting platform he's dead serious, as in deadlift. 
  Most importantly, he's not particularly suited for deadlifting, except  for that back, of course, because great deadlifters typically have short  torsos and monkey-like arms. Doyle has to pull the weight up to his  crotch, for example, while other great deadlifters like Jim Cash and  Lamar Gant only pull to slightly above the knees before they're fully  erect. 
  That's not to say that deadlifters like Cash and Gant aren't worthy of  our praise. They are, but there can be only one Doctor of the Deadlift,  and that's the guy who pulls the most weight, under official  circumstances. The one creature in all creation meritous of that  distinguished title, Dr. Deadlift, is Doyle Kenady. 
  Oh, there will be some detractors who will claim that pound-for-pound  there have been better deadlifters. Some of them may be remembered a few  years from now, but no one, friends, no one will forget the man who  pulled the greatest official record deadlift in history. 
  In case you're interested the table shows how the greats stack up. After  reading that, I'll tell you the particulars of why Mother Nature got so  mad this past April. 
*Weight Class* *Name of Lifter* *USPF Record* *IPF Record* *Schwartz Points* *Pound for Pound*    114  Hideki Inaba    518  492.88  4.54    114  John Redding  485    461.48  4.25    123  Lamar Gant    638  558.12  5.19    123  Lamar Gant  638    558.12  5.19    132  Lamar Gant    661  537.26  5.01    132  Lamar Gant  661    537.26  5.01    148  Bob Bridges  683    495.72  4.61    148  Raimo Valineva    688  499.35  4.64    165  John Inzer  722    479.77  4.38    165  Eric Coppin    716  475.78  4.34    181  Ed Coan  791    489.87  4.37    181  Veli Kumpuniemi    786.5  487.08  4.34    198  Ed Coan  860    502.77  4.34    198  Walter Thomas    821  480.53  4.15    220  Jim Cash  832    460.93  3.78    220  Jim Cash    832  460.93  3.78    242  John Kuc  870    466.76  3.78    242  John Kuc    870  466.76  3.78    275  Scott Warman  860.7    441.81  3.09    275  Terry McCormick    848  441.81  3.09    SHW  Doyle Kenady  903    454.66  2.93    SHW  Bill Kazmaier    886  439.13  2.73      The date: April 6th, 1986. The place: Waikiki Beach. The occasion: Gus  Rethwisch's annual affair, now called the Budweiser Record Breakers  Invitational Powerlifting Championships. Present: Some the greatest  powerlifters, prettiest girls, and best built men in the world today;  all peaked for the performance of their respective specialties. 
  Some great lifts were made in the squat and bench at this meet, but as  the immortal Rickey Dale Crain, on of powerlifting's colorful champions,  once said "The contest ain't over 'til the bar is on the floor." 
  There are so many asides to this story; it's going to be hard for me to  finish it. I'll tell you just two of those asides. The first one had to  do with how most great lifts are performed, and how Kenady's differed  from all of them. 
  Take Ted Arcidi's massive bench press of 705 pounds. As it happened,  that bench, which was heavier by a staggering 28 pounds than any ever  done in history, was basically done as a single lift. Aricidi did token  squatting and deadlifting just to stay in the contest, in accordance  with the rules. The point is that Aricidi's bench was the only lift he  did with any intensity. 
  That bench really turned the crowd on that day back in 1985, and it set  the lifting community on its ear. It was truly a great lift, but Doyle's  lift will take a special place in the history of great lifts because he  did his record buster after massive attempts in the squat and bench  press only minutes before. His deadlift was done under the most trying  of circumstances possible, under near crippling conditions of fatigue. 
  Moreover, it was his third attempt that cracked the 900 pound barrier.  Imagine! Two attempts in the squat, one of which was over 900 pounds;  three attempts in the bench press, all over 500 pounds; then two  attempts over 830 pounds in the deadlift before pulling the heaviest,  official record breaking deadlift of mankind to an erect standing  position. 
  I tell you, if an updated version of the Old Testament were ever  written, Doyle's name would take the place of Samson's, so prodigious a  feat was his third attempt. 
  A stunned, almost quiet crowd of 3500 spectators watched as Kenady bent  his huge frame forward, characteristically rolled the massive Appollon  wheels back and forth a few times and then stood up with the weight in  his hands as easily as you or I would stand up out of a chair. Moments  later they roared. Doyle in his usual and inimitable fashion gave the  crowd a half-wave and strode nonchalantly offstage. 
  Time for the second aside that I promised. 
  Several weeks earlier, I happened to take a workout with Doyle. I had  spent the weekend with my friend and colleague, Dr. Pat O'Shea at Oregon  State University, and Doyle traveled over to say hello and grab a  workout at the University's well-equipped weight room. Spurred to push  harder than ever in my deadlift by the presence of one of history's  greatest and most knowledgeable deadlifters, I loaded 825 pounds on the  bar, hoping that I wouldn't hurt myself, make a fool out of myself, and  perhaps get a few words of wisdom from Dr. Deadlift on how I may improve  my historically abysmal pull. To my surprise, I pulled the 825 easily.  It was a full 25 pounds more than I had ever pulled before. Most  importantly, Doyle said it looked pretty good technically. 
  Then came the real surprise. Happy with my performance, I sat down and  watched while Doyle finished warming up on the same weight I was proud  to pull. Then, after successful sets of three reps with 850 and 880,  Doyle loaded 895 on the bar. Bam! Bam! Bam! Three reps! It was then that  Mount St. Helens began to get a bit squeamish. Local folk believe it  was nothing more than tectonic activity causing the disturbance. I know  better. 
  So how come Doyle couldn't do more than his record – shattering 903  deadlift in Hawaii? Surely three reps with 895 equate to more than a  single with only eight pounds more! Notwithstanding the fact that when  he did his triple with 895, that's all he did – no squats or benches  before hand to sap his strength levels. 
  Back in Hawaii, Doyle requested a fourth attempt. The loaders obligingly  (though somewhat perplexed) loaded 920 pounds onto the bar. Now, Doyle  isn't one to make excuses for missing a lift, so let me take this  opportunity to gripe a bit for him. First, he had to follow himself,  which means that according to the rules he had to take his fourth  attempt before he was even close to adequately recovered fro the 903  pull. Couple that problem with one of the official's loud countdown of  the seconds remaining on the stopwatch, and you can see why Doyle's  concentration wasn't there, and thus the 920 only went slightly above  Doyle's knees. 
  No matter that he missed the 920. He had already surpassed the World  Record deadlift of 886 pounds set by the great Bill Kazmaier a few years  before. With seeming ease and overt non-chalance, Doyle Kenady had  immortalized himself. 
  Three final observations. 
  No one has ever written adequately about Doyle's incredible feats of  strength. I don't know why, but am proud to be the first. There will  doubtless be many more to follow. 
  Kenady isn't through yet, at age 40, he as many years of record breaking  left in him. 
  Mount St. Helens is quiet now. For the time being.


----------



## r00kie (Jun 29, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Just like how I think steroid use is turning modern day IFBB bodbuilders into freaks, so do I think that these fat powerlifters are freaks. They can lift retarded amount of weight, but (a) is their form correct? (maybe it is, but it looked like his back was rounding badly) and (b) they use their need for power as an excuse to becomes giant blobs of fat and muscle.
> 
> I know not everyone is concerned with physique esthetique, but these guys don't look like what I think of when I imagine world class athletes. Honestly, I think a lot of some powerlifters' power comes from the leverige and supprort they get from their plump builds.
> 
> It's still cool, but I have a lot more respect for the leaner, more muscular, more athletic and much lighter guy who can deadlift several times his body weight. Franco Columbo deadlifting 780 when he was 185 lbs and 6% BF is a lot more impressive than a 350 lb'er at 30-35% BF deadlifting 1000 lbs.



I don't agree at all. Every world class athlete transforms himself and his body to compete at the highest level. What is your opinion about marathon runners who weigh 100lb? Aren't they "world class"? 

Maybe you are a BBer, and hence from your pov others suck. But remember that 4-5% BF is also not healthy. 

PS: btw have you seen Konstantinovs? Very lean!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 29, 2010)

r00kie said:


> I don't agree at all. Every world class athlete transforms himself and his body to compete at the highest level. What is your opinion about marathon runners who weigh 100lb? Aren't they "world class"?
> 
> Maybe you are a BBer, and hence from your pov others suck. But remember that 4-5% BF is also not healthy.
> 
> PS: btw have you seen Konstantinovs? Very lean!



Good point.

Look, I'll just go out and say my bad. I still think it's strange, but you're right that athletes will do what they need to perform best.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 29, 2010)

MDR said:


> Super-heavyweight powerlifters are just that.  Powerlifting is a fantastic sport and takes tremendous dedication. I respect the aesthetics of bodybuilding, but lifting for maximum strength and power just isn't about appearances.  I've never understood the rift between bodybuilding and powerlifting.  Just two entirely different pursuits.  Andy is the man!



Amen to that.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 29, 2010)

MDR said:


> Doyle was my mentor as a young lifter and an amazing deadlifter. Also a two-time overall superheavyweight world champion. He was also a great human being who helped dozens of young men and women learn to lift properly. Fred Hatfield was known as Dr. Squat at the time he wrote this, and was also one of the strongest men in the world. Pretty high praise. I got the chance to lift with the Kenady's powerlifting team for a number of years, and Doyle was really a great guy. I miss him very much. Truly a unique figure in the world of powerlifting. See attached photo. Just a bit of further evidence of how amazing an athlete Andy Bolton really is. He is setting records that may not be broken for decades. I love the sport of powerlifting.
> 
> 
> *Blast From The Past: Dr. Deadlift *
> ...


 

Wouldnt let me rep you again, great story though


----------



## MDR (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah what the hell.  Let me rep you for starting the thread, though.  I'm glad you liked the story!


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 30, 2010)

I just can't believe they didn't invite me!!


----------

